# craftsman lt2000



## eaton (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello, I'm new to this site and I needed some help with some stuff. I'm making my old craftsman into a mud mower and I just needed to know how big of tires I can put on it without having to modify anything, front and back. Also, what can I take off of it that only has to do with the mower part of it ( it's never going to be an actual mower again).


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello eaton, welcome to the tractor forum.

I guess you are looking for a wider tire to fit on your rims?? The primary problem will be tires rubbing on the front spindles, or on the rear body. There's not a lot of room for additional width.

You might consider dual wheels. Get an attachment like the picture below and mount a second wheel. That would definitely make it look like a "mean machine".


----------

